# ELIZABETH - 1 year old Condensation on dials



## Andree (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

I started to notice condensation on the inside of the 2 round dials on the front - also, there seems to be condensation around the water tank, and I think it could be seeping thru the machine? there are drips of water at the edge, not from the hot water tap 

Thoughts?

thank you!!

Andrée


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Contact supplier first to ask.
Condensation inside the dials usually indicate water getting in through the capillary tube.
Water / moisture inside the machine could be from leaking anti -vac valve.
Open machine to check for leak from anti- vac valve


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

I had this when I had a leak on top of the boiler - returned to BB for repair


----------

